# Anybody know anything about air rifles????



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Thinking about getting one.
Any tips?
Rob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2015)

What are you going to be shooting?

Targets, pigeons, squirrels , rabbits?
Next doors cat?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What are you going to be shooting?

Targets, pigeons, squirrels , rabbits?
Next doors cat?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of target shooting mixed with some rabbits (hopefully).
Looking at a Weihrauch HW77K
Gets great reviews, and I want something with open sights to start off with.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

Don't you need decent hand/eye coordination, bit like golf


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Don't you need decent hand/eye coordination, bit like golf 

Click to expand...

Nice handicap


----------



## Craigg (Sep 22, 2015)

Stay away from cheap spring rifles. They are inaccurate. Pneumatic all the way for me. 
.22 calibre for pest control.
.177 for target shooting


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Stay away from cheap spring rifles. They are inaccurate. Pneumatic all the way for me. 
.22 calibre for pest control.
.177 for target shooting
		
Click to expand...

I'm going .22 but want to stay with a "springer". 
Weihrauch are one of the best makes. And as I say, the HW77K gets rave reviews.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2015)

Can't go wrong with weirauch in my view. I would stick with a springer too. Powerful, and easy to maintain. I'm not keen on pneumatics, they all seem a bit pathetic if you are shooting live stuff, but fine for tin cans in the garden.

If you are shooting in the garden to practice, you will need a long garden, or a very solid back stop.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			If you are shooting in the garden to practice, you will need a long garden, or a very solid back stop.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately we have both Murph.
Also have a local gun club up the road who have a 30m air rifle range too, only Â£2.50 a session once you've paid the Â£41.00 joining fee.
Something to do when the course if flooded, which won't be too long if this rain keeps up.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

Good choice of rifle. Nowt wrong with a spring/underlever action. Spring type, where you use the barrel as the lever are relatively inaccurate but underlevers are fine.

When you build your backstop/butt don't just put up an old wooden door, or similar, or you'll get ricochets/rebounds. Line it with soil/sand bags that will absorb the energy of the shot. I've seen a few rebounds, one that hit the shooter in the forehead and one that broke a window.

When you do see that pigeon sitting up in the tree at the end of the garden think where the pellet will land when you miss - look beyond the target!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			When you build your backstop/butt don't just put up an old wooden door, or similar, or you'll get ricochets/rebounds. Line it with soil/sand bags that will absorb the energy of the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Got a nice spot at the bottom of the garden where the soil is banked up. So any targets will go in front of that Bri.


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Depends how deep your pockets are like any hobby,
If you want to start with a springer look for an air arms TX200, you may find one already fettled but they quite easy to strip and tune .

The HW range have had alot of bad press over the years due to the cut & shut springs found inside many a new gun many any sort of grouping nigh on impossible, barn door comes to mind,

As for calibre , that debate will rage 'till the end of time, for me i have all cals, .20 being the best compromise , but i will always reach for the .177 if out hunting even though it was primarily designed for target shooting







This is my rifle, there are many like it but this one is mine...

Another fun rifle is a FWB300, originally an Olympic 10m with peep sights but seriously engineered for it's age and capable of 2p size groups at 40yds, not bad with open sights.

Even though i  own a .22 i only use for close range ratting etc, it has a very loopy tragectory and difficult to learn, nigh on impossible with iron sights once  you get to holdover/under

Deffo look at .177 and once you can group sub 20mm on paper at all sensible ranges then maybe move onto vermin

atb jay


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2015)

i don't think you can go far wrong with German anything.

Ive one i use for shooting rabbits that get in the garden, far less noise and damage than when i shot them with on of my shotguns:mmm:

though i would rec a telescopic sight, i find it hard to hit anything out side about 20 yards without one.


----------



## lex! (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got one, a Weihrauch, and I never use it now, after we moved out of the sticks. You can have it if you want.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

lex! said:



			I've got one, a Weihrauch, and I never use it now, after we moved out of the sticks. You can have it if you want.
		
Click to expand...

My ears have just pricked up!!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My ears have just pricked up!!


Click to expand...

He's gonna be like that for 23 minutes now!


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			He's gonna be like that for 23 minutes now!
		
Click to expand...

why, has he taken a pill :smirk:


----------



## RollinThunder (Sep 22, 2015)

Living on a farm, I started off with air rifles when I was 9, then moved onto shotguns, and then firearms, which is where I am now. It's always been my hobby, way before golf 

I've had countless air rifles over the years, and I agree with the posts recommending Weihrauch rifles. I got a Weihrauch HW97K when I was 9 years old, a Weihrauch HW100 when I was 15, I sold the HW100 last year, and bought a Weihrauch HW98K in April. I've also had a Webley Hawk, BSA Lightning Tactical XL, and an Air Arms S410. I only have the Weihrauchs 97 and 98 now. 

There's a rift between Spring Piston rifles, known as "springers", and Pre-Charged Pneumatic rifles, known as "PCPs". Springers go up to around Â£550, and PCPs can be into the thousands. Springers are cheaper, simpler, and easier to maintain, because all you need is a rifle, some pellets, and you're good to go. A PCP is much more technologically advanced, and requires a supply of compressed air, either from a Diver's bottle, or a stirrup pump, both of which are expensive. Nevertheless, PCPs have no (or extremely little) recoil, so they are generally speaking, easier to shoot, and easier to shoot accurately. Springers have a spring piston, which does have a bit of recoil, and therefore requires more skill and practice to shoot accurately. 

I'd go for a premium, top-end Springer any day of the week, like a Weihrauch HW97 or 98, rather than a cheap, probably Turkish-made PCP for the same price. I'd only go for a PCP if I had more than, say, Â£600 to spend. Weihrauch and Air Arms are the best bet for Springers, in my opinion. Theoben used to make a nice Springer, but they've been bought out by Americans, and they're nothing like they used to be. Sadly, the old British makers, such as Webley and BSA seem to have gone downhill, as the last couple I've had have been very poor quality. The Daystate range, Air Arms, and Weihrauch PCPs are all cracking rifles, but personally, having seen the capability and limitations of an air rifle, I'd never pay more than Â£600 for one. Scopes for an air rifle don't have to be very substantial, and I'd say a maximum of Â£100 is a good limit for a rifle scope. You only need REALLY expensive scopes when you're shooting at very long distances with firearms, or in limited light. 

Living on a farm, I've done a fair bit of shooting, and air rifles are the best tool for pest control, when you're within 30 yards of the pest, or when you must take into consideration your surroundings, such as around farm buildings, barns, shooting into trees, etc. Pellets are also very cheap, so just having some target practice is a cheap, fun hobby. I have a .17HMR rimfire rifle for ground quarry, such as corvids, rabbits, etc, and a .223 Remington centerfire rifle for the pesky old foxes. The ammo I use for the .223 are Â£1.40 per round, so target practice is a bloody expensive hobby! The .223 will go straight through a railway sleeper at 300 yards, so safety is paramount!

Safety is common sense, so never shoot where you don't have a backstop, and bear in mind that what goes up, must come down!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

RollinThunder said:



			Living on a farm, I started off with air rifles when I was 9, then moved onto shotguns, and then firearms, which is where I am now. It's always been my hobby, way before golf 

I've had countless air rifles over the years, and I agree with the posts recommending Weihrauch rifles. I got a Weihrauch HW97K when I was 9 years old, a Weihrauch HW100 when I was 15, I sold the HW100 last year, and bought a Weihrauch HW98K in April. I've also had a Webley Hawk, BSA Lightning Tactical XL, and an Air Arms S410. I only have the Weihrauchs 97 and 98 now. 

There's a rift between Spring Piston rifles, known as "springers", and Pre-Charged Pneumatic rifles, known as "PCPs". Springers go up to around Â£550, and PCPs can be into the thousands. Springers are cheaper, simpler, and easier to maintain, because all you need is a rifle, some pellets, and you're good to go. A PCP is much more technologically advanced, and requires a supply of compressed air, either from a Diver's bottle, or a stirrup pump, both of which are expensive. Nevertheless, PCPs have no (or extremely little) recoil, so they are generally speaking, easier to shoot, and easier to shoot accurately. Springers have a spring piston, which does have a bit of recoil, and therefore requires more skill and practice to shoot accurately. 

I'd go for a premium, top-end Springer any day of the week, like a Weihrauch HW97 or 98, rather than a cheap, probably Turkish-made PCP for the same price. I'd only go for a PCP if I had more than, say, Â£600 to spend. Weihrauch and Air Arms are the best bet for Springers, in my opinion. Theoben used to make a nice Springer, but they've been bought out by Americans, and they're nothing like they used to be. Sadly, the old British makers, such as Webley and BSA seem to have gone downhill, as the last couple I've had have been very poor quality. The Daystate range, Air Arms, and Weihrauch PCPs are all cracking rifles, but personally, having seen the capability and limitations of an air rifle, I'd never pay more than Â£600 for one. Scopes for an air rifle don't have to be very substantial, and I'd say a maximum of Â£100 is a good limit for a rifle scope. You only need REALLY expensive scopes when you're shooting at very long distances with firearms, or in limited light. 

Living on a farm, I've done a fair bit of shooting, and air rifles are the best tool for pest control, when you're within 30 yards of the pest, or when you must take into consideration your surroundings, such as around farm buildings, barns, shooting into trees, etc. Pellets are also very cheap, so just having some target practice is a cheap, fun hobby. I have a .17HMR rimfire rifle for ground quarry, such as corvids, rabbits, etc, and a .223 Remington centerfire rifle for the pesky old foxes. The ammo I use for the .223 are Â£1.40 per round, so target practice is a bloody expensive hobby! The .223 will go straight through a railway sleeper at 300 yards, so safety is paramount!

Safety is common sense, so never shoot where you don't have a backstop, and bear in mind that what goes up, must come down!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant post and confirms exactly what I thought.
I want a springer, preferably an underlever, and would prefer open sights to be going on with but will most probably add a scope at a later date.
I used to shoot years ago, had an old Vulcan and my mates all had AirSporters (which were underlevers). 
Don't want a PCP, not going to be using it that much, I appreciate that they are a little more accurate due to the lack of recoil, but the one I am looking at (HW77K) is not too bad on this front apparently.
I can get one new for Â£381.00 and the shop I have been in touch with have a 2nd hand one for Â£250.00 but I don't know exactly how old it is, or what sort of condition it's in.
Rob

Lex.... my ears are still pricked up mate!


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

WIth your 'record' can you own a rifle ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			WIth your 'record' can you own a rifle ?

Click to expand...

With your hairstyle, can you wear a hat????


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With your hairstyle, can you wear a hat????


Click to expand...

 Well it will not slide off my head like some.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			With your hairstyle, can you wear a hat????


Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lex! (Sep 22, 2015)

I think mine is the HW77K, I really cant remember. I will check tonight. It's spring and under lever and its got a sight and a carry case. It's in great nick, it has not been used that much, I used to just have it for plinking, then shooting rabbits and vermin at close range when I lived in the countryside. Now I am a townie it never gets used, so I am happy to part with it for a deal that suits us both.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2015)

Another owner of the HW77K and previously the 98 as well. Spring and underlever can be dangerous to the fingers if the trigger is a bit sensitive 
Still got the 77 in the garage and even after not being used for years ot is still spot on. Decent scope and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

lex! said:



			I think mine is the HW77K, I really cant remember. I will check tonight. It's spring and under lever and its got a sight and a carry case. It's in great nick, it has not been used that much, I used to just have it for plinking, then shooting rabbits and vermin at close range when I lived in the countryside. Now I am a townie it never gets used, so I am happy to part with it for a deal that suits us both.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be very (very) interested Lex. Seriously. If it's a HW77K that is the exact model I am looking at.
Did I say above they were Â£381.00 new? Sorry if I did, I meant Â£38.10


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Another owner of the HW77K and previously the 98 as well. Spring and underlever can be dangerous to the fingers if the trigger is a bit sensitive 

Click to expand...

I looked at the 98 but this hasn't got open sights like the 77 has, so you are then looking at having to purchase a scope before you can do anything.
Fully aware of the problems with underlevers and fingers. My mates used to have BSA AirSporters and I used to hear them say "ouch" now and again.
Shame the BSA name isn't what it used to be. Now made in China (I think).
BSA guns used to be pretty good in their day.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			BSA guns used to be pretty good in their day.
		
Click to expand...

Was at my mum and dads in france last month, had a pop with my dads old BSA and i remember shooting that when i was about 6 years old, so its a good 30 years old!! Still pop's rabbits off no problem!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I looked at the 98 but this hasn't got open sights like the 77 has, so you are then looking at having to purchase a scope before you can do anything.
Fully aware of the problems with underlevers and fingers. My mates used to have BSA AirSporters and I used to hear them say "ouch" now and again.
Shame the BSA name isn't what it used to be. Now made in China (I think).
*BSA guns used to be pretty good in their day*.
		
Click to expand...

I guess my (very) old BSA Super Meteor is not on your list... There's a place in Ely selling 10 British made Supers for Â£350 the lot.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I guess my (very) old BSA Super Meteor is not on your list... There's a place in Ely selling 10 British made Supers for Â£350 the lot.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh the old Meteors. They were a good gun.
I used to have a Webley Vulcan.
Another name consigned to the dustbin.
The old AirSporters used to be a bit more powerful though.
I remember having a "fight" with the two mates who had them.
I was climbing over a 5 bar gate to escape into the woods and had a pair of really tight jeans on.
As I got to the top and was just about to jump off, one of them hit me up the arse from about 50 yards.
Christ that stung.....


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I looked at the 98 but this hasn't got open sights like the 77 has, so you are then looking at having to purchase a scope before you can do anything.
Fully aware of the problems with underlevers and fingers. My mates used to have BSA AirSporters and I used to hear them say "ouch" now and again.
Shame the BSA name isn't what it used to be. Now made in China (I think).
BSA guns used to be pretty good in their day.
		
Click to expand...

My first ever rifle was a second hand (probably about 10th hand) BSA Airsporter and it was brilliant until the stock cracked when I tried to put a Taurus spring in it. 
HW77K has been in perfect working order for 20 years so well worth it.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a BSA Meteor in South Africa and it was a fabulous rifle. It was 3rd hand from my grandad, to uncle to me. Accurate and powerful whihc meant that plenty of kills around the veld for me.


----------



## RollinThunder (Sep 22, 2015)

Weihrauch don't make a bad gun (the HW99 is a bit tinny, but it's the  cheapest in their range), and if you want iron sights, the HW77 is a  good choice. If you've got your heart set on iron sights, then fair  enough, but you'll get much more accuracy with a low-magnification  scope, although iron sights are still fun! If you were to go for a rifle  on which to mount a scope, I'd highly recommend a Weihrauch HW97K.  They're like the AK-47 of the airgun world, and it's pretty much the  daughter of the HW77, with the wrinkles ironed out (guns are always  girls, watch Full Metal Jacket! ).

The mid-end BSA and Webley  have gone downhill in the last 10 years, probably because their was an  influx of budget Spanish and Turkish air rifles into the market, so they  tried to compete with them, dropped their quality, dropped their  prices, and they suffered for it. The last BSA I had was terrible, it  just felt so tacky, with a horrible, twangy firing cycle. Top-end  Weihrauch, Daystate and Air Arms stuck to their guns (no pun intended!),  didn't try to compete with the imported crap, and people buy them for  their quality.


----------



## john0 (Sep 22, 2015)

If you can't hit a fairway that's 40 yards wide how on earth do you think you will be able to shoot little targets


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Anybody know anything about air rifles???? 
Thinking about getting one.
Any tips?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Slow play getting to you? Make sure the one you get can reach the green


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope that if, tomorrow, he announces that he has a shot on this hole that its at Liverpoolphil! :smirk:


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I hope that if, tomorrow, he announces that he has a shot on this hole that its at Liverpoolphil! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 Leave my partner alone. After the round he is of course fair game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I hope that if, tomorrow, he announces that he has a shot on this hole that its at Liverpoolphil! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

That's poor Chris 


I expect more from the elderly 

Would you like me to bring you a bag of werthers ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

john0 said:



			If you can't hit a fairway that's 40 yards wide how on earth do you think you will be able to shoot little targets 

Click to expand...




North Mimms said:



			Slow play getting to you? Make sure the one you get can reach the green
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I hope that if, tomorrow, he announces that he has a shot on this hole that its at Liverpoolphil! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Leave my partner alone. After the round he is of course fair game.

Click to expand...

Aye aye...
school chucking out time


----------



## KenL (Sep 22, 2015)

Can anyone just.shoot a rabbit if you feel like it?

I am.not comfortable with this at all!

Someone living on a farm mentioned shooting corvids.  You are only allowed to shoot such birds if they are a thread to livestock or crops.  They are protected by the law otherwise as are all 
Birds.

I see absolutely no season that any human would want to shoot any living creature except if they wanted to eat it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2015)

KenL said:



			Can anyone just.shoot a rabbit if you feel like it?

I am.not comfortable with this at all!

Someone living on a farm mentioned shooting corvids.  You are only allowed to shoot such birds if they are a thread to livestock or crops.  They are protected by the law otherwise as are all 
Birds.

I see absolutely no season that any human would want to shoot any living creature except if they wanted to eat it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep rabbits are fair game. 
I think there's a season tho.


----------



## gregers (Sep 22, 2015)

smiffy,go and see my mate ray at ac guns on the ridge down the road from beauport g/club.
theres some gorgeous guns in there,and he knows his stuff.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone know anything about air rifles?.......

They're dangerous in the wrong hands........I....err...know someone who shot their mate in the arse with one (very old, seriously underpowered one) when said mate was buying a cone from the ice cream van. 

This same guy also got shot in the back when playing a variation of 'chasing' and somehow managed to shoot himself in the nuts (helluva ricochet) too!


Yep. Bloody lethal in the wrong hands.........well, a decent powered one would be.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

gregers said:



			smiffy,go and see my mate ray at ac guns on the ridge down the road from beauport g/club.
theres some gorgeous guns in there,and he knows his stuff.
		
Click to expand...


I've had a look on his website Geezer.
He's a bit expensive!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep rabbits are fair game. 
I think there's a season tho.
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
No season.
They are available to pop all year round as far as I know.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 22, 2015)

KenL said:



			Can anyone just.shoot a rabbit if you feel like it?

I am.not comfortable with this at all!

Someone living on a farm mentioned shooting corvids.  You are only allowed to shoot such birds if they are a thread to livestock or crops.  They are protected by the law otherwise as are all 
Birds.

I see absolutely no season that any human would want to shoot any living creature except if they wanted to eat it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. You have your views. Others have different views, and everkone is happy if every one else minds there own business. If you shoot, shoot. If you don't,  don't :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
No season.
They are available to pop all year round as far as I know.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected,Fire away.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
No season.
They are available to pop all year round as far as I know.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, rabbits all year round.

Rats as well though you wouldn't want to take them home for the pot.

I'm pretty sure you can shoot pigeons, i go on a couple of shoots a year on a farm. I don't think they have season either.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 23, 2015)

KenL said:



			I see absolutely no season that any human would want to shoot any living creature except if they wanted to eat it.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's pigeons nesting in your chimney crapping all over the cars and the conservatory roof.... speaking of which, anyone of you near Milton Keynes need some target practice, I know where there are some fat pigeons primed and waiting.....


----------



## MarkE (Sep 23, 2015)

I had loads of air rifles in the 70's and 80's, all the usual british classics. But the best I ever had was a Diana .177, can't remember the model, but it was awesome. Open sights, powerful and accurate. I sold it to a mate for Â£15 and always regretted it.
Reading this post has piqued my interest again.


----------



## gregers (Sep 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've had a look on his website Geezer.
He's a bit expensive!!


Click to expand...


go and see him,they have 2nd hand stuff aswel.shop is extremely well stocked.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Lex, you have a pm


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

gregers said:



			go and see him,they have 2nd hand stuff aswel.shop is extremely well stocked.
		
Click to expand...

Going to be difficult to get out over the course of the next few days, despite him literally being up the road from my works Gregers.
I have got his number, I might well give him a call later on today.
Thanks for the "heads up"
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

KenL said:



			Can anyone just.shoot a rabbit if you feel like it?
I am.not comfortable with this at all!
Someone living on a farm mentioned shooting corvids.  You are only allowed to shoot such birds if they are a thread to livestock or crops.  They are protected by the law otherwise as are all 
Birds.
I see absolutely no season that any human would want to shoot any living creature except if they wanted to eat it.
		
Click to expand...

Lifted straight for an official website...

*"You may only usually shoot pest species with your air rifle. 

Pest mammals include: Brown rats, rabbits, grey squirrels, mink, stoats and weasels. It is the responsibility of the shooter to at all times use methods which are likely to lead to an instant death for the animal. You may not shoot to wound or frighten an animal. Not only is this illegal but it is also morally reprehensible.

Things become more complicated when we look at which birds may be shot with an air rifle. The basic principle is that all birds are protected by law and none may be shot unless for a defined purpose (such as protection of crops or human health) which are subject to something called a â€œGeneral Licenseâ€. No one has to apply for a General License, but you are strongly advised to research the terms and conditions of the General License, which can be different in different parts of the UK.

In short, the following species are covered by the General License and may be controlled with air rifles:
Carrion crows; collared doves*; feral pigeons; great black-backed gulls **; herring gulls**; jackdaws; jays*; lesser black-backed gulls; magpies; rooks, and wood pigeons.

*= Except Northern Ireland
**= Except England

Please be advised that this list is not definitive; it is the responsibility of the shooter to ensure that any quarry is legally shot.
Certain game species may also be shot with an air rifle during their open season (such as hare and pheasant) providing that all other laws regarding their taking are observed."
*
Not that I am going to personally shoot any of the above, except for possibly rabbits. I mean, who doesn't like a nice piece of rabbit pie every now and then???


----------



## CliveW (Sep 24, 2015)

The seasons are defined here http://basc.org.uk/game-and-gamekeeping/quarry-species-shooting-seasons/


----------

